# kENPO kARAMBIT



## kenpohands (Aug 8, 2003)

Kenpo Karambit Introducing  the Kenpo Karambit. Co-founded by Angelo Collado and Steve Tarani.

I have combined my 30 years Kenpo Karate experience with the ancient blade, the karambit. The result is a very intricate scientific karambit system that follows the principles and concepts of Ed 'kenpo system. If you know the kenpo system you will addapt to the kenpo karambit with ease. You will be amazed as to it's potential. Check out 
http://www.kenpokarambit .com 
for information or contact me, Angelo Collado at
mailto:kenpohands@excite.com

I am seeking kenpoist of all ranks to begin a kenpo karambit training class in the Pasadena/Glendora areas.

Salute
Angelo Collado
Co-founder Kenpo karambit Association:asian:


----------



## kenpohands (Aug 8, 2003)

Hello,
I am proud to announce the formation of the Kenpo Karambit Association. The co-founders are myself and Steve Tarani. The concept behind the KKA is the ancient blade of Karambit meets the modern day concepts and principles of Ed Parker's American Kenpo Karate.
I have merged my 30 years experience with Tarani's karambit applications and have developed a system that ANY kenpoist can addapt to. No major modifications needed to manuver the Karambit around within the Kenpo System. I will be forming classes in Glendora open to all Kenpoist all ranks.
Visit www.kenpokarambit.com for more information.
If you are interested in joining a class or the KKA contact me at kenpohands@excite.com
Salute
Angelo Collado


----------



## arnisador (Aug 8, 2003)

Good luck!

Why the Kerambit out of all the types of edged weapons you might have chosen? I think it's cool myself, but any special reason?


----------



## kenpohands (Aug 8, 2003)

The mechanics of the Karambit and it's applications are built to insert in the kenpo art. Its like putting expensive high performance wheels and tires on a porshe! The loop in the karambit enables endless applications that can only be used with the kenpo mechanics. What a combination!
Those are my reasons!
Angelo Collado


----------



## BING (Mar 5, 2009)

Dear All,
 I would like to buy Kenpo Karambit Trainer, if anyone want to sell please contact me at bing_kempokarate@hotmail.com
 I am in Bangkok, Thailand.
 Thank you.


----------



## Beehive Kenpo (Mar 6, 2010)

I would love to buy the kenpo karambit dvds does anyone have some they wan to get ride of please let me know thanks Scott.


----------

